# TCoD Timeline



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 9, 2011)

I would like to make a timeline of tCoD, since tCoD was founded. Why the motivation? I saw the Cosmo forum ''war'', the various fads, etc. Someone help me make a timeline.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2011)

1. Why are you copying Cosmo?
2. TCoD sort of already has a timeline on the main site.

I also doubt that anyone here would want to do anything you associate with Cosmo.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 9, 2011)

Not copying. I saw the advirtisment threads. I want nothing to do with them. Aand I forgot about the main site timeline. Could a mod close this thread, please?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2011)

Thing is you have to be a member to see things on the site, which means you joined Cosmo.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 9, 2011)

inb4 ILS is a secret Cosmo spy/troll.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, please ILS troll Cosmo.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 9, 2011)

Should I? I haven't joined, but I can! >:D


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 9, 2011)

The "war" between us and Cosmo consists of a few Cosmo people getting upset at users here trashing their forum in an advertisement thread and subsequently making a couple of poor attempts at trolling. It is not some epic rivalry that anybody with a brain ought to take seriously.

'Forum warfare' in general is a tantalizingly dumb concept that fails to notice that real wars are fought because groups are doing serious injustices to one another and not because a couple of moderators on a website need to sigh and press a few buttons. Nobody here should care if random people at some other forum are bitter at this forum and attempt to troll it for time to time. Much less should they care enough to want to retaliate in like fashion. (Neither should they give the damndest of a damn whether some idea originates from Cosmo or whether some member here is also a member of Cosmo.)

If there were some sort of a timeline for the forums, it would not include anything about Cosmo on it, because that is really one of the least significant things ever to happen on this forum. Every time somebody brings it up I think "Oh, that? I'd forgotten that existed."


----------

